# DIY Rod Locker custom Yakima



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

Just something I came up with


----------



## justiniwhicker (Dec 17, 2021)

Thats really great idea. This will keep them safe.


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

It works great. Thanks for watching and commenting


----------

